
Visual Studio Code January 2019 (version 1.31) - cx01
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_31
======
AbuAssar
they re implemented the TS-Lint plugin to use the same language server as
typescript:

[https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=ms-
vscod...](https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=ms-
vscode.vscode-typescript-tslint-plugin)

